# Masterbuilt Bluetooth Electric smoker #20072715 on clearance at the Wallyworld



## riptides (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi, I'm a new user but have been reading this forum and agonizing over getting an electric smoker... On my way home today I walked into the Walmart garden center and was greeted with seeing:













IMI65vK.jpg



__ riptides
__ Aug 11, 2016






I don't know what gen this is.. or what difference since it's using a Walmart labelled part number, but I figure I couldn't pass it up, and if it's cruddy then gotta love their return policy.













xJDFYll.jpg



__ riptides
__ Aug 11, 2016






Anyways, I'm not stumping for the Chinesemart, just figured I'd throw this out there if anyone else is looking.

I'll follow up on what I think about it as I'm really picky when spending money so I won't go easy on this thing. 

Will look at getting an Amaze-N smoker thingy and some wood pellets if this thing doesn't blow up out of the box.


----------



## smokingearl (Aug 11, 2016)

That's an awesome smoker. You're gonna love it. Get the amazen smoker and you'll be serving up some of the best food the simplest way possible!!! It's a gen 2.5 30 inch.


----------



## riptides (Aug 11, 2016)

Well this took me nearly 2 hours to get together, not because me dumb, though sometime me dumb, but I had to fix things along the way, which is typical of chinese made stuff when built to a price via Walberts. 













001.jpg



__ riptides
__ Aug 11, 2016






Oh what the heck Gong Zu... well if you dock his pay for a dollar a day he'd still be making a dollar a day.













002.jpg



__ riptides
__ Aug 11, 2016






Well.. that's not that surprising.. but fixable













003.jpg



__ riptides
__ Aug 11, 2016






Wait where'd that last washer go (my pack of hardware was busted open like a can of biscuits past it's due date)

And hush, that's my wife's little pink buddy which keeps me from having to go out to the shop to get a real bust the screw head right off tool.













004.jpg



__ riptides
__ Aug 11, 2016






Why there it be. Almost ended up being a smoked warsher













005.jpg



__ riptides
__ Aug 11, 2016






Well that's a problem.. can't get that last warsher on, probably why it went missing to begin with, had little faith.













006.jpg



__ riptides
__ Aug 11, 2016






Well this leg has a little boogie in it..

I had to grind it off and spit a spot back on it because the weld beside it cracked when i took the booger off. Ugh.. and don't have a pic cos i tend to do bad things to my phone when out in the shop, like melt/run over them.













007.jpg



__ riptides
__ Aug 11, 2016






Well there she is folks, burning the new off, ignore the pasty white old man legs please. 

The Bloobtoof is working okay showing it holding between 270-272.

Can't wait to try it out for real.

And I'm not gloating here on my purchase, the monkey at the mart told me they just marked them down for end of summer on Tuesday and I was buying the last box in the store today, I'm going to assume other stores have these things marked down, YMMV.


----------



## old sarge (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice review. If this unit gives you trouble, give a look at the smokers from Smokin-it. Really a great line of smokers. And nothing to assemble except to install the casters/wheels. 

 http://www.smokin-it.com


----------



## riptides (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks guys, am looking to get one of those AMAZE-N thingies that hold the wine corks.. wait.. those aren't wine corks?

Anyways, added some hickr'y it's down the final 25minutes on the 'seasoning' and smells good.  

The bluetooth works okay, i don't know why the app wants to keep my phone ON with the app open... found out I cannot go walk to the other end of the house to use the captains chair without it frizting out on the phone and get stuck "connecting" although it's still updating time and temp. 

Had to force close the app, reopen it, and it reset the temp, but the time stayed the same so that's good. Have a feeling I'm not going to care about the app that much to be honest. 

Here's the crazy thing, the wife and I were ready to order this unit from Amazon last night to get it shipped to her work by Friday, and ended up deciding against it, because I don't care to get big items shipped. Too often I have to contact their blah blah and complain about blah blah to get blah blah replaced. And I walked into the walmart to pick something up today and was like, well i guess I gotta buy this now. 

Now the wife is all excited about hitting up the butchers tomorrow and getting us a couple of pork shoulders to start and maybe a rack of ribs, my moms birthday is Sunday and we wanted to do a surprise dinner for my parents and they're not big on going out any longer as they're getting up there in age. 

At max temp it's staying up between 271-285 now.

The "meat probe" is only reading 259 as a max.. haven't seen it go a hair higher. but then again I didn't unclip it from the side of the box, have a feeling I'm going to use another as a secondary anyways.

And Old Sarge I was definitely looking at other units but I'm a gump for technology type things.. and stumbling across this today just screamed "buy me", although I'm already thinking about not using many of the features. I just need it to turn on and stay warm. 

Already looking at mods as well.


----------



## old sarge (Aug 11, 2016)

Enjoy!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2016)

Nice score.

Good luck & Happy birthday to your Mom!

Al


----------



## gregor (Aug 12, 2016)

old sarge said:


> Nice review. If this unit gives you trouble, give a look at the smokers from Smokin-it. Really a great line of smokers. And nothing to assemble except to install the casters/wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smokin-it.com


This.  Love my SmokinIt, kinda wish I'd bought a bigger one!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2016)

You did Great Riptides!!

Dollar for dollar, you just bought the best Wattburner on the market.

All kinds of help on this forum too, if you need it.

Here's a whole mess of things you can do with it, Step by Step:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## moilanen06 (Aug 23, 2016)

wow what a steal!


----------



## kolfinna (Aug 23, 2016)

This is the same one I bought at walmart( though yours was on clearance for less) and I love it! I have had it for 3 weeks and have used it 5 times and it has been great every time! Hope you are as happy with yours!


----------



## newbee smoker (Nov 6, 2016)

Sams club masterbuilt 40 electric Bluetooth with stand $250.00


----------

